# Mouth Call Gobbling



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

turkey huntin is on its way! How many of u know how to gobble with a mouth call..? i know its not the best bring em in call unless maybe a dominate bird, but its cool to do and a great locator call. Any suggestions on what type of call to use? I can do it, sounds OK, i think, but anyone know how to do it real good, with a certain call or with # of reeds..


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I have played around with gobbling on a mouth call, those shaker calls are just so easy, I quit trying. I have the one by primos and from a distance I think it's hard to tell the difference between that and a real bird sometimes.


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

I have tried a couple different mouth calls. At first I thought it was the calls, but since I make the turkey call sound like a wounded duck, I think it may be me. I just can't seem to get them to remotely sound like a turkey.


----------

